# New Taurus .38 caliber 6 shot J-frame



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Taurus has come up with a 6 shot 38 special jframe called the 85-6. Does anyone have any first or second hand experience with this weapon?


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

I just read an article about it. It's non +P for one thing. The adjustable rear sight looks like a copy of what Ruger now puts on the SP-101 327 Magnum. There is a little hardened sheild to control flame cutting, like in the alloy Magnums from S&W. How much flame cutting standard pressure 38 Special loads does is beyond me...

I'm not sure what Taurus wants from this pistol, but at minimum, they have to get it to +P levels...


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

I believe that we read the same article. They do offer a stainless steel version of the weapon that is rated for +p loads. That is the version that I am interested in.


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

That might be worth something...


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

True although I am not sure that a +p load out of a 2" barrel is going to much more effective than a standard pressure load out of a 2" barrel. Still, I would rather have the weapon that is rated for +p.


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

Buffalo Bore calls for 1050fps from 2 inches, with a low velocity Gold Dot. I shot a few from my 85 (2 inch) and recoil was almost like a 357. I believe the stats.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Speer Gold Dot 125Gr +P's chronoed 950 FPS out of my friends S&W 2" snubby.

Buffalo bore advertises some hot stuff but I haven't chronoed any of it.

Winchester White Box 125Gr .38Spl FMJ chrono's 775 FPS from my Taurus 606 2 1/4" snubby. FWIW


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the information guys, I stand corrected.


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

I had a Model 60 S&W (all steel 357) with a 2 and 1/8 barrel. This 85UL with the Buffalo Bore recoils almost as hard as my 60 with 125gr. Magnum loads. I fired 20 of them, and called it a day. 20 Buffalo Bore rounds hurt more than 200 38 Special loads. I don't have a Chrony, but I'm sure there was some heat on them. The Gold Dot is said to open up as low as 880fps. I think it's a pretty potent combo.


----------

